# Anti freeze



## Worm Drive (May 2, 2007)

Is there something I can add to the water in my wet saw to help prevent freezing.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://tiletools.com/us/midwest-trade-tool®-wet-saw-tray-water-heater/

Do you know how antifreeze will react with thinset, mastic or grout?


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

angus242 said:


> http://tiletools.com/us/midwest-trade-tool%C2%AE-wet-saw-tray-water-heater/
> 
> Do you know how antifreeze will react with thinset, mastic or grout?


I recall seeing guys in the 80's using anti freeze in their wet saws, but it's not something's I'd attempt. 

I use a bucket heater similar to what angus posted. I set the heater in a bucket of water and freezing is never an issue.


----------



## Worm Drive (May 2, 2007)

angus242 said:


> http://tiletools.com/us/midwest-trade-tool®-wet-saw-tray-water-heater/
> 
> Do you know how antifreeze will react with thinset, mastic or grout?


No I don't. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

put a bucket heater in your wet saw tray to keep the water nice and hot.
thank God back in the day when I was a helper we had old Targets with the metal pans. I used to take the propane heater and set right under it. once it got too hot I slid it out.


----------



## Worm Drive (May 2, 2007)

I ended up constructing a tent with quick support poles and poly, in the back room. Worked great, especially considering that it was 10 degs. this morning.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I use a bucket heater as well. A trick I use is that i run my water pump out of a 5 gallon pail of water. I use a long piece of tubing from the pump to the saw. This way I'm not spraying dirty water on the pieces I cut.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I use a bucket heater as well. A trick I use is that i run my water pump out of a 5 gallon pail of water. I use a long piece of tubing from the pump to the saw. This way I'm not spraying dirty water on the pieces I cut.


Same thing I used to do when I lived where it got cold. I put a half cinder block in the bottom of a clean bucket to give the pump something to sit on so the sediment doesn't get sucked in. Then all I do is set the bucket under the drain hole in the saw pan. Fresh, clean, warm water all day long.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I do the same thing, bucket heater and a five gallon bucket. Another trick is to plug the pump into a hot outlet to keep the water circulating. My bucket heater also tends to get a little hot, so I have to unplug it from time to time.

A preferred method is to set up in a garage with my kerosene heater. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

HS345 said:


> I do the same thing, bucket heater and a five gallon bucket. Another trick is to plug the pump into a hot outlet to keep the water circulating. My bucket heater also tends to get a little hot, so I have to unplug it from time to time.
> 
> A preferred method is to set up in a garage with my kerosene heater. :thumbsup:


I had a garage on an occupied house that wasn't completely packed full of sh!t once...lol.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

Ceramictec said:


> put a bucket heater in your wet saw tray to keep the water nice and hot.
> thank God back in the day when I was a helper we had old Targets with the metal pans. I used to take the propane heater and set right under it. once it got too hot I slid it out.


That's what I use, a Target that is older than me! I have filled the pan with hot water before, but the heater and a clean bucket for the pump is a great idea. Thank you.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't know how it will react with the thinset, but I have seen windshield washer fluid used with no problems when mixing concrete outside in cold weather to help prevent freezing.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

then comes the icicles and frozen in place table and tray..... FML


----------

